
Thinking Without Limits - mattswainblog
https://www.mattswain.co.uk/newsletter
======
mattswainblog
When we think without limits:

\- anything becomes possible \- provides great reflection \- we can understand
ourselves \- see new solutions to existing problems \- think big, bold and
different

I share insights, pose questions, quotes, book/podcast recommendations and
more on me Infinity Thinking newsletter. So get inspired, sign up and level up
your thinking.

[http://mattswain.co.uk/newsletter](http://mattswain.co.uk/newsletter)

This weeks newsletter includes: This week on Infinity Thinking:

\- Rethinking time, money and world currency \- What do you visualise \- The
importance of sound (podcast) \- The story of the underdog (book) \- Song with
a powerful message \- Is Sapiens Worth Reading

And more!

